# BBCSO Sound set for Sibelius?



## bricop (Nov 9, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone might know of any plans for a project (either by a user or developer) to create a Sibelius Soundset for the new Spitfire Audio BBCSO library? #oneorchestra


----------

